# opinions on spray foam insulation



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

maj said:


> That's why I think it would be a hard sell in my little rural community. Until it becomes more widely accepted as the norm, it won't happen around here.


Yep, sever case of "keeping up with the Jones" here. Nobody really wants to be the guinea pig essepecially when added cost is involved. You can talk quality and long term savings until your blue in the face, bottom line means more than any value in my area just south of Maj.


----------



## River Rat Dad (Feb 18, 2006)

"the major shingle maufacturers actually extend their warranty with closed cell insulation"

Your gonna have to show me that cause I cann't find it in their web sites


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Several years ago (in a place far, far away), I had a client that would call me every year, about the same time, and complain about running out of hot water.

There were two 50 gallon natural gas water heaters in series, but they just could not keep up with her garden tub. She was a 'bather', not a shower person. To make it worse, all the kids (five of them) would bathe at night as well. I told her we needed to replace her water heaters with a small commercial style heater and that it would not be inexpensive.

Her husband called me one year, said he was ready to fix the problem. I recommended a very effecient full condensing 30 gallon water heater, able to produce hot water faster than her tub could run it out, all while using only 178,000 BTU of gas. He balked, said it was too expensive. 

I then called the local natural gas supplier for some help. They put me in contact with their engineer and she and I went over some costs based on existing system and new system. 

Turned out that his new heater would actually save him money, based on his historical usuage. It would pay for itself in 11 years. The heater had a 10 year warranty on electronic and burner parts, and lifetime on the SS tank. He wrote a check for it the same day I called him back to tell him I'd done some research.

My point is this. Sometimes, when you can show the homeowner the long term savings, in cold hard cash, as opposed to just telling them they will save "some" cash, it can really motivate them to invest. The other part of that is, study their proposed mortgage, tax benifits, etc. Be sure you're giving them all the facts you can find. 

Some folks will spend $500.00 bucks to 'screw' Uncle Sam out of $200.00.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

River Rat Dad said:


> A couple problems I see with use in a Cathedral ceiling situation...At this point I don't believe the codes in my state accomadate a nonvented roof.Shingle manufactures at this point certainly don't with regard to warranty


The first chapter in the IBC code books gives the scope of new practices. If you have manufacturers data, and it can be shown to work as well as the recommended method, you are good to go. many times, though, you will have to jump through hoops to get the mighty code official to understand this.


"the major shingle maufacturers actually extend their warranty with closed cell insulation"

Your gonna have to show me that cause I cann't find it in their web sites


I haven't seen information on this either, but I know there are a few sources on the web about insulating to the decking side of the roof instead of the traditional time honored way things have always been done. When we install metal panel roofs on new homes, we roll insulation under the sheets, but I also install cellulose above the ceiling joists also. 

I think closed cell has a lot of positives, and I only wish it could be done with a lot less in equipment cost.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I just had a contractor install it this past winter on a big addition we did.
first time i had used the stuff. I have to say, it makes that building super tight and very well insulated. it was about 5500 more than if they had done normal fiberglass. the foam installer said that within 5 years they should see that money back from lower heating/ac costs. The house is located in a very windy area and you never even hear the wind outside, it's amazing. I don't sell the stuff, so i'm just giving my opinion. if you can talk your client into it, it makes for a great job. we did however use fiberglass r-30 in the ceiling oft he cathedrel m bedroom, architect wanted some air exchange, rather than over tightening up the house and having to put an fresh air exchanger in.
It's hard for people to realize how much better it's going to insulate, so I doubt that I'll do it again for a while..

We did 3-4 inches in 2x6 walls and 3" in the crawl space. R-7 per inch the guy quoted to me. 

He said the first inch at the sheathing does a lot of the work as far as making it seal the house up.


----------



## Hieny (Dec 22, 2005)

I have used Icyene on a very large custom home with great success. The added benefits of resistance to water and mold, long term cost savings, make it an important part of todays custom homes. I even used it on 4 interior walls as part of a wine cellar and a suana near each other. I love it and will push all new clients toward it with confidence.:thumbsup:


----------



## sprayfoamguy (Jul 30, 2006)

i'm working on getting the links for the roofing info. the major difference between icynene and closed cell is the whole water resistant thing. take a sample of closed cell and a sample of icynene and expose them to water. results will differ. icynene is a fantastic soundproofer.

that being said, we won't spray icynene on any type of exterior wall, or roofline because of liability issues. if the homeowner wants to sign a waiver, we will be happy to spray icynene on exterior walls, but until then, its closed cell.


----------



## sprayfoamguy (Jul 30, 2006)

have a good day, ladies and gentlemen...i'm off to find a nest of 15,000 sq ft starter homes in need of some education and attention:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jblati (Jul 31, 2006)

Sprayfoamguy-

I do not have enough posts to PM you, but I worked for Georgia-Pacific for 11 years on the sales and marketing side. 

I have some tools that would help you sell the value of your product from a ROI standpoint. Feel free to email me (anyone) at 

[email protected]

I would be glad to share. 

Jblati


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's an interesting place to go http://www.buildingscience.com/ just to look around. There is quite a bit of info about sprayfoam and conditioned space including how-to's and tech data.

Be careful! It's real easy to get sidetracked there.:laughing:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

You know, the opposition to spray foam insulation due to cost is eveident in other areas of construction...for instance ICFs....definately the way to build for value, and insulation, not to mention storm resistant, etc. But try to sell a guy on an upgrade that will cost 10% more then stick built, and bar the door...I haven't had any luck selling one yet, but I will build my home in ICF, no doubt about it.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

joasis said:


> You know, the opposition to spray foam insulation due to cost is eveident in other areas of construction...for instance ICFs....definately the way to build for value, and insulation, not to mention storm resistant, etc. But try to sell a guy on an upgrade that will cost 10% more then stick built, and bar the door...I haven't had any luck selling one yet, but I will build my home in ICF, no doubt about it.


Everybody I've talked to that either lives in or builds with ICF's cannot say enough great things about them....except the electricians and plumbers LOL!!! Maybe inital building might only be 10% depending on who's bidding work but add in all of the other factors and it grows quite a bit more than 10%. Most of my smaller plumbers/electricians that are reasonable in prices for standard housing refuse to mess with ICF homes or they simply triple/quadrple their costs so they get paid for working on them. I priced out ICF for my shop and can stick build 2 of same size for what the guys wanted for ICF's, so that leaves me ALOT of room money wise for sealing a standard building. I could spray close cell 10" thick and have greater sealing and less cost than going ICF here unless I did it myself. But I do understand what your getting at, but just stating here it's typically 30-40% higher for an ICF structure when it's all said and done.


----------



## jblati (Jul 31, 2006)

SFG- I got your email and replied with the info.


----------



## sprayfoamguy (Jul 30, 2006)

thank you sir:thumbsup:


----------



## Zack (Aug 8, 2006)

*Works good*

It works great for the big R factor. But scared it will catch on fire easy. It is a very very good product.


----------



## sprayfoamguy (Jul 30, 2006)

*class 1*

zack, it has a class 1 fire rating.


----------



## Zack (Aug 8, 2006)

*Correct me if I am wrong*

I mean the for the applicator. I heard that you can not spray more than a 1" on at a time because it may catch on fire. Correct me if I am wrong. 

My boss had it installed in his second house and say that it saves him a ton of money. He has a office above his new garage about 1100 ft. and his bill is under $100 each month. I live in Texas where it is very hot right now and running A/C constantly. I think it is a wonderful product.


----------



## sprayfoamguy (Jul 30, 2006)

zack, you can spray on more than 1" at a time, but you are better off making a couple of passes so that the foam can grow. you can definetly run into trouble if you try to spray, say 6", at one time.


----------

